# How to make your video go viral: Become President



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

While Barack Obama had a lot of success spreading his message virally on the Web before he was elected president, his victory speech is on its way to becoming one of the fastest-spreading viral videos of all time. The official campaign version of the video on YouTube (embedded below) alone has been watched 1.9 million times in the past two days. But more than 500 different versions and clips of the speech have spread across the Web and been watched more than 6.8 million times.

http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/06/how-to-make-your-video-go-viral-become-president/


----------

